# 20v NA dyno results



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know when I'll get time to get this thing 100%, so I'll go ahead and tell the results of the first dyno session. I took my pickup to a Dynojet almost two weeks ago. It's a 2.1/20v ITB. It made 194-191-197 whp, with the torque around 170. None of the widebands were reading properly, so there was no tuning. It was around 100 degrees here in the muggy Ohio valley. I am pretty pleased with the numbers right out of the hole. I'll keep you guys posted, and wish me luck. The truck weighs 1540.

Big thanks to Paul @KP tuning, this thing is going to rip.


----------



## 8v.streetec (Jul 4, 2011)

nice one! Engine specs?


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

84mm x 95.5mm. JE pistons stock rods. Solid Schrick valvetrain and cams. I made the rest, header,intake, etc.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Wicked cool. :thumbup:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

bvillelounge said:


> 84mm x 95.5mm. JE pistons stock rods. Solid Schrick valvetrain and cams. I made the rest, header,intake, etc.


:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad things are working out, can't wait to see the results after tuning!


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

do you have the msq file for this? I am switching from carbs to ITBs on my 2l 20v and could use a fuel map to get me started!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a few ITB msq's on MSruns.com but in general Alpha-N VE tables vary greatly from car to car.


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

i think a stockish 16v ITB msq would be "close enough" to get it going and start tuning 

(GSXR 750 ITBs and 1.8t injectors)


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

What compression ratio? What cams?


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

yes ^^^

any more info on what type of setup you are using? (block, pistons, headwork)


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

id love to see the dyno so I can take a look at the torque curve


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> id love to see the dyno so I can take a look at the torque curve


X2!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't wait to see what it does man.


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah me to, i´m thinking of doing a 2.0 20v with my AEG...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Where you at in Ohio?!?!? Would love to see this. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

updates??


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

root beer said:


> updates??


yeh, some pics would be swell too.


----------



## muffinwoman (Mar 27, 2006)

*Here you go*

How about a video?

This is from the Pittsburgh race back in September. There is still work to be done...


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry guys, I am a slacker. I've been REALLY busy at work. The 20v is still in very good shape and begging for more. A friend of mine is a tuner at C2 Motorsports here in Louisville, KY. He will get his hands on it this coming week. The torque this thing makes is crazy. The hp numbers will go way over 200, just check the video where I am faster at 1000 than I am at 1320


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

It sounds amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> It sounds amazing. :thumbup:


x2:thumbup: nice truck. and good 1/4 mile time


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice build man, got one question tho. Which head are using on your engine? Im guessing a 1.8t 20v head since thats the only 20v 4cyl head you could use. Didnt even know you could bolt one of those up to the older 4cyls. Thats pretty sweet tho if you can, would of never even thought of doing that.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

just caught this...nice build...saw the video...thing launches hard. I made 189whp na on my 16v mk3..my best was a 13.ox but at over 100mph..what size slick/and final drive do you have.


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry for the n00b question. 

What block are you using? 
Did you place a 20v head on a ABA block? Or did you stroke the 1.8 to 2.1?


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

ABA block, AEB head, 95.5 crank. It's not original, just a different variation of what's been done before. It is a lot of fun.


----------

